# Netzwerkkarte(WLAN) wird bei der Installation nicht erkannt.

## GTUser

Folgendes Problem: Ich komme bei der Installation von Gentoo nicht weiter, da meine Netzwerkkarte nicht gefunden wird.

Es wird nur eth0 und lo gefunden. Die LED meiner WlAN-Karte leuchtet auch nicht.

Ich hab die Intel WiFi 5100 und ich weiss, dass ich dafür noche eine Firmware brauche. Aber wie mache ich das vor der Installation? Über LAN geht leider nicht...

MfG

----------

## Christian99

Hi, du brauchst das paket iwl5100-ucode. wenn du das installierst sollte es gehen. wenn ich dich aber richtig verstehe, kommst du ohne die wlankarte nicht ins internet, oder?

in dem fall machst du dann 

```
emerge iwl5100-ucode
```

, das wird aber fehlschlagen mit einer meldung "fetch failed for..." oder so ähnlich. kopier dir den link der da steht. dann bootest du mit einer livecd deiner wahl, mit der die karte geht lädst die datei runter (der kopierte link). dann bootest du wieder gentoo und kopierst die datei in "/usr/portage/distfiles". dannach kannst du nochmal 

```
emerge  iwl5100-ucode
```

 machen, und jetzt sollte er die datei finden und die firmware installieren. danach (noch ein  letztes mal) neu starten und es sollte gehen.

SChöne Grüße

Christian

----------

## disi

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> Hi, du brauchst das paket iwl5100-ucode. wenn du das installierst sollte es gehen. wenn ich dich aber richtig verstehe, kommst du ohne die wlankarte nicht ins internet, oder?
> 
> in dem fall machst du dann 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Arrgh, danke. Das muss ich bei mir auch mal gucken. Ich habe, faul wie ich bin, nur linux-firmware installiert, dabie fehlt aber wohl die ipw2200:

http://sources.gentoo.org/cgi-bin/viewvc.cgi/gentoo-x86/sys-kernel/linux-firmware/linux-firmware-99999999.ebuild?view=markup

http://packages.gentoo.org/package/net-wireless/ipw2200-firmware

 :Rolling Eyes: 

Dann sollte ich auf meinem Laptop auch noch kein Wireless haben (neu installiert letztes WE).

----------

## GTUser

Okay, vielen Dank schonmal!

Allerdings muss ich ja erst Portage installieren, um emerge zu nutzen. Nur woher bekomme ich Portage ohne Internet? Kann ich das auch schon vorher runterladen? Und wie installier ich das dann?

MfG

----------

## Christian99

wenn du ein stage3 archiv verwendest, wie in der installationsanleitung beschrieben, dann hast du auch schon portage.

----------

